# brown/black algae on my plants



## mleibowi (Nov 26, 2006)

HI All,

I have a 46 gal bow planted tank. I recently changed my bulb and I have brown algae growing on my plants. I'm pretty certain it is because of the light I'm using. Are there any fish that I could get to eat up the algae? I have a community tank- 1 large angel, black neons and harlequins, and a bristlenose.

thanks.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

How long have you have the tank set up?

I have had excellent luck with bristlenosed plecos. They work hard and don't get too big. Is yours not eating the algae? If it's bushy or "3 dimensional" you may want to look into the excel treatment.

Here's another good chart 

http://www.rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree with Laurel, the brown algae will quit after the tank matures.
Brown algae can be wiped off. For example:
While you syphon off the water during a partial water change, wipe/rub it with the other hand and suction it up and out of the tank.
I don't have any suggestions for the black algae, sorry.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

If it's brown algae, your BN should be eating it. If it's black-beard or hair algae, he won't. The latter is usually a result of an imbalance of some sort that is allowing the algae to "outcompete" the plants. I've had experience with the BBA, unfortunately, I was able to battle it fairly successfully with a combination of injected CO2, reduced fertilizing except for potassium and Excel, and the addition of three Siamese Algae Eaters.


----------

